# Manicures and Pottery



## Elfanara (Jan 23, 2018)

So I recently got back into throw pottery. For those of you who dont know your hands are wet for a good amount of time and you cant really wear gloves. I use non-gel polish and it peels after I throw. Any ideas how to keep this from happening? I go twice a week and re doing my nails all the time isn't really ideal. Any top coats out there that can withstand water exposure?

Thanks


----------



## Beautybyluo (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey! Nice to hear that you do pottery! I've always wanted to try that out but to shy to bring myself to book a class haha.

I've been a nail technician for over 4 years.  I assume you prefer to use 'non-gel' polish rather than gel polish itself. In all honesty, if you want your polish to stay put, Gel polish is the way forward :/.. 

What I can recommend you doing that would 'prolong' your nail polish wear is maybe try out polishes that are 'gel effect' so they give off the effect of gel nails, these are normal nail polish but with a formula that has a longer lasting power as well as a finish and also I recommend the day after you polish your nails, to apply another top coat! That will give it extra coverage and lasting power.

Looking forward to hearing back! =) x


----------



## PennyKee (Feb 22, 2018)

Yes, I have the same issues too. I realize that long time of soaking my hands in the water makes my hands very dry and my nails very weak. Is there any other solution than just putting on gel?


----------

